# [FIX] Deep-Sleep (GPS Wakelock) Google Wallet for Liquid Smooth 1.3 {link fixed}



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

*UPDATE 4-24-2012*

Last night I was reading through Liquid Thread when I came across a post made by *exarkun*, it seems he was search other ROMs/Threads for GPS and Deep Sleep issues. He found a ROM that used maguro GPS files for the Toro and it was causing Wakelocks/Deep-Sleep problems for the Toro, *exarkun's post is here --->* http://tinyurl.com/7qqrfh4 So that got me thinking, like the Wallet issue did (made a working zip this time, lol), GPS didnt have a Wakelock or Sleep issues in 1.25, hmmm. I opened both ROM versions in 7zip and started comparing files, if the sizes were different and it had GPS in the files name I started swapping them out. Well after swapping 2 files and a reboot or 5 I believe the GPS Wakelock/Deep-Sleep issue is gone!

After posting my findings in Liquid Thread *inffy* confirms the files were changed for the maguro version to have a working GPS, seems their GPS was broke and a XDA member edited/fixed it (not positive on that).

*inffy's post --->* http://tinyurl.com/7kctjpa

*So now that we know why we are having Deep Sleep issues, lets get on to the fix!*

The zip below contains the Wallet Fix and the GPS Wakelock/Deep-Sleep Fix.

1. Download
2. Place in Internal Storage
3. Reboot Recovery
4. FLASH DeepSleep-Wallet-Fix.zip
5. Wipe cache-dalvik cache
6. Reboot
7. Open GPS Status and got to TOOLS/MANAGE a-GPS STATE, Click RESET a few times then DOWNLOAD, Let APP sit until LOCK.
8. Reboot with GPS Toggle ON
9. *Profit!!!*

It may take a couple Reboots while Repeating steps 7-9. But after the Fix sinks in Deep Sleep is here to stay, no matter is GPS Toggle is left on like previous versions!

*Wallet fix if not already applied, you will need to wipe DATA in Wallet.apk using Titanium BackUp between steps 2 and 3*

*ZIP to FLASH in Recovey --->*
BOX Link http://www.box.com/s...8e2b17020204558
DropBox Link http://dl.dropbox.co...-Wallet-Fix.zip

*I want to add that I am NO dev, I made NO edits to these files to make the fix work! All I did was compare Liquid 1.25 to Liquid 1.3 and swap files from one to the other. Liquids Team are responsible for bringing you this KICK ASS ROM!*


----------



## RobStorm (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't even have wallet in 1.3. Can't find it on play either.

How do I get the app back on the phone?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

RobStorm said:


> I don't even have wallet in 1.3. Can't find it on play either.
> 
> How do I get the app back on the phone?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Jesuah Christo...this question.

Scan this. Open with Play Store.


----------



## RobStorm (Jun 14, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Jesuah Christo...this question.
> 
> Scan this. Open with Play Store.


See edited post above for my results in Play.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

This may have been patched...
But it worked previously.

Sorry.


----------



## RobStorm (Jun 14, 2011)

Does anyone have the apk?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=google+wallet+apk


----------



## RobStorm (Jun 14, 2011)

imneveral0ne said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=google+wallet+apk


I found the apk already. Here is the issue...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tso Nexus (Mar 3, 2012)

Has anyone confirmed that this works by flashing ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

This fix does not work for me.


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Doesn't work for me as well
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

RobStorm said:


> I found the apk already. Here is the issue...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a different, much worse issue. Search the forums for "Secure Element".

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

If its not working WIPE Wallet DATA using Titainium BackUp, Reboot Recovery then Flash the fix. Wipe cache and dalvik cache while in Recovery, then Reboot. Once you are booted open Wallet and error will be gone.


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm unable yo download the fix says its being removed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

wellsey1126 said:


> I'm unable yo download the fix says its being removed
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I dont know why its doing that. Heres another mirror

http://www.4shared.com/zip/V2niMWp1/Wallet-Fix.html


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Worked like a charm

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

I downloaded from the 4share link, and I think there's a typo in the zip. I flashed it and it put the file in /system/ect, which seems to be a typo of /system/etc. If it's not working for anyone, just put the file in the right directory manually and it should work.


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Is this normal. The msg on top

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thepwneddroid (Dec 17, 2011)

wellsey1126 said:


> Is this normal. The msg on top
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yes. On any rooted phone, Google Wallet will say that just to scare you.


----------



## randroidran (Dec 14, 2011)

Why do I need to sign up for 4share? I just want the zip.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Also, is anyone running SuperSU? I am, and the pesky "unsupported device" message is gone. I know the pro version offers "Pin Protection" which I assume addresses the security issues with wallet on rooted phones, but I'm on the free version and I wonder if it solves wallet's complaints as well.

Edit:Nevermind, it's back after reboot.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Joesyr said:


> I downloaded from the 4share link, and I think there's a typo in the zip. I flashed it and it put the file in /system/ect, which seems to be a typo of /system/etc. If it's not working for anyone, just put the file in the right directory manually and it should work.


Yeah I just realized the flash able doesn't flash correctly, oops. Just take the file and push it to /system/etc via adb or use root explorer.

EDIT...Fixed my horrible spelling!


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

cordell said:


> Yeah I just realized the flash able doesn't flash correctly, oops. Just take the file and push it to /system/ect via adb or use root explorer.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Lol, you typod it again


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

exarkun said:


> Lol, you typod it again


Sent from my aokp_tenderloin using RootzWiki

lmao!


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

Here is another link for the fix.

Karnaj

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ddifulio31 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry to ask this noob question, now how do I get this to work? Is there a guide? I'm still pretty new when it comes to adb stuff, I'm learning, but still pretty fresh.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Karnaj said:


> Sorry to ask this noob question, now how do I get this to work? Is there a guide? I'm still pretty new when it comes to adb stuff, I'm learning, but still pretty fresh.


Just download from OP (first post) and put on SD Card (internal storage). The use Titanium BackUp to "wipe" the DATA in the Wallet APP. Then reboot into recovery and flash Wallet-Fix.zip


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh ok because I didn't try flashing it I just pulled the XML file out and moved it into the proper system folder and it worked just fine for me... lol

Karnaj


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Is there a link that hasn't been removed or deleted? Every one I click on gets the same thing


----------



## tlspatt (Nov 26, 2011)

Ditto. Cheers. And thanks in advance for the zip and hard work!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

BUMP for a HUGE Update! Deep Sleep is FIXED!!!



WhataSpaz said:


> Ditto. Cheers. And thanks in advance for the zip and hard work!


OP has been updated with a new zip to fix deep sleep and wallet, all in one


----------



## phenley (Jul 23, 2011)

Says the file was removed?

Edit: jumped the gun nevermind

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

cordell said:


> BUMP for a HUGE Update! Deep Sleep is FIXED!!!


Thanks for sharing this. The Liquid thread has been nothing but a quagmire of complaints for the last two days. I'm sure a lot of frustrated users will appreciate this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> Thanks for sharing this. The Liquid thread has been nothing but a quagmire of complaints for the last two days. I'm sure a lot of frustrated users will appreciate this.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


No prob, the ROM was actually running just fine without doing this, the GPS took a bit longer to lock, but that about it. Of course I had the deep sleep issues but CPU Spy showed me at my min CPU Freq most of the time anyway. If not for my OCD there was really no reason to do all the file swapping (except the Wallet fix, that was a must for me). I dont think I have ever flashed so much in my history of flashing, lol.


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Many thanks for this dude


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes. Thx.









LiQuiD in my neXus


----------



## TSCADFX (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for this.

I can confirm that (for now) it has resolved my deep sleep issue on 1.3 / Nightly r143 and also the wallet issue.


----------



## clearyt1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Worked for me too! Loved the new ROM, and I was able to get GPS working using some other methods, but Wallet wasn't working no matter what I did (I on the other hand never had any deep sleep issues).

All systems go now after this fix, and I checked CPU Spy with GPS enabled and Deep Sleep no prob right out of the gates (albeit with no apps actively using it).

FYI, after this fix, I used GPS Status app (which had helped me resolve the GPS issues prior to this total fix). I used the same fix, Under Tools - Manage A GPS State, and I clicked the Download GPS Data feature. It went right away from 4 to 7 GPS satellites in use. Just a heads up for anyone that uses GPS a lot...


----------



## Turnuslives (Dec 20, 2011)

cordell said:


> No prob, the ROM was actually running just fine without doing this, the GPS took a bit longer to lock, but that about it. Of course I had the deep sleep issues but CPU Spy showed me at my min CPU Freq most of the time anyway. If not for my OCD there was really no reason to do all the file swapping (except the Wallet fix, that was a must for me). I dont think I have ever flashed so much in my history of flashing, lol.


This. We all frequent an android developer forum. To expect us to be anything other than anal about getting deep sleep, a feature of our phone, is to be naive.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Just copied the files and about to see what happens on reboot, but in the GPS Status app, the "Manage A-GPS state" option is greyed out and does nothing.
Presumably that means my phone has no a-gps data downloaded to it yet, so wiping is unnecessary, but did anyone else encounter this? I've let it sit there with a GPS lock for a while, so I'm not sure what would trigger it to do the download.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

YEAH! You are da' man! Your CWM patch package fixed the deep sleep on my phone.


----------



## mikeyo1990 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey thanks man the deep sleep issue is gone now and now liquid has become my new favorite battery life is immaculate compared to others I have tried....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## skippythegoat (Jul 3, 2011)

I love you cordell


----------



## cyclej (Mar 4, 2012)

cordell said:


> BUMP for a HUGE Update! Deep Sleep is FIXED!!!
> 
> OP has been updated with a new zip to fix deep sleep and wallet, all in one


Thanks! I was just about to flash something else, when I noticed your fix. Most excellent


----------



## Formula84 (Oct 5, 2011)

The below is a copy from my post in the ROM thread, thought it may be useful over here as well.

Direct link to the post with the revert zip... http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15793-aospliquidsmooth-ics-v13-rom04212012/page__st__7410#entry644022



JBirdVegas said:


> If I build the same code liquid does the apps and every binary WILL be different because ROMs are signed, but we are looking into the problem.


I get that when a rom is signed the checksums are different on the files because of signing, but it seems that a manual replacement after build is what took place with 1.3 to correct Maguro GPS issues, why would these same files for Maguro fix end up in our Toro version when we don't need them?

So I found the XDA patch for the Maguro Liquid 1.25, looked at Toro 1.3 and 1.25, found that these exact files were overwritten after build as you can see the dates are not matching the rest of the rom 2008 vs. 2011/2012. Also while poking around comparing all of 1.25 vs. 1.3 there were other files modified after build that were not in 1.25 (Probably the cause of Wallet issues)... Here is the list and attached a revert zip that has all of these files from 1.25 Toro build:
\system\vendor\etc\sirfgps.conf
\system\vendor\lib\hw\gps.omap4.so
\system\vendor\firmware\libpn544_fw.so
\system\etc\gps.conf
\system\etc\nfcee_access.xml
\system\etc\permissions\com.android.nfc_extras.xml
\system\lib\hw\gps.goldfish.so
\system\framework\com.android.nfc_extras.jar

Edit: I should note I only tested this with a fresh install, I would recommend if not doing a fresh install at least wipe caches and install the Rom again then this patch in same recovery session before boot.


----------



## PsYcHoNeWb727 (Apr 22, 2012)

Just flashed this now, Wallet now works great but I am confused as to what I need to do for step 7 for the GPS. Other than that went flawlessly.

Edit: Battery seems to be draining quicker than it was before, strange I don't know why. However, now when I use better battery stats I can actually see stats for kernal wakelocks which I didn't see before.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

PsYcHoNeWb727 said:


> Just flashed this now, Wallet now works great but I am confused as to what I need to do for step 7 for the GPS. Other than that went flawlessly.


Nothing if your not having deep sleep issues. The steps posted are a way to do this if you happen to encounter any issues while trying to get this to work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PsYcHoNeWb727 (Apr 22, 2012)

cordell said:


> Nothing if your not having deep sleep issues. The steps posted are a way to do this if you happen to encounter any issues while trying to get this to work.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks for clearing that up. Still working on why my battery was draining like crazy. 20 min and it drained 5% with is sitting idle.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Formula84 said:


> The below is a copy from my post in the ROM thread, thought it may be useful over here as well.
> 
> Direct link to the post with the revert zip... http://rootzwiki.com...410#entry644022
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll we will look into it


----------

